# Dusky grouse Recipe



## DeepTines (Dec 19, 2018)

What is your favorite way too cook them? Thinking about taking the littles out next weekend.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Your standard chicken rice soup but with grouse is my favorite. Something like this, except I add a good dose of fresh thyme from my back yard:

https://www.thekitchn.com/easy-chicken-and-rice-soup-at-home-253483

With grouse, be careful to make sure the fat gets into the stock by either stewing the whole plucked bird or making sure to save the fat from the skin if you skin. If you do not get the fat into the stock, add a little more butter.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Grouse Pot Pie. My favorite way to eat a grouse. Mix it up with fresh vegetables from the garden. Yum!


-DallanC


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

1/2 a stick of butter and 2 sausage links in the body cavity, wrap in foil and throw it in the fire.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Hank Shaw's Moo GooGai Pan. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

super easy to breast out, fry up some tenders or make some grouse tacos!

Also, I've been listening to Hank Shaw's Podcast, and he was mentioning that if you leave the breast meat on the bone, and roast a few in the oven, the meat is even more tender and better than breasting them out, so I'll be trying that with my (hopeful) grouse this year!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Diced breast chunks cooked in red Colorado chili with onions and a side of rice and fresh corn tortillas


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Grouse are one of my absolute favorite meats for fajitas. Slice the breast meat into strips and season with coriander, cumin, chipotle, and kosher salt. Heat a couple tablespoons of bacon grease in a heavy skillet, blacken some onions and garlic, then add the meat. Let the meat cook on one side for 1-2 minutes, stir to flip, and then add a bunch of chopped/sliced bell peppers to the pan. Hit everything with a healthy splash of Worcestershire sauce and squeeze 1-2 limes, and season with more salt as needed. 

Hit that with some pico de gallo, queso cotija, crema, guac and good tortillas...mmmmmm

As for the legs, save those up until you have 5-10 sets of legs. Then make confit with those and enjoy. Or soak in italian dressing for a couple hours and then grill the legs that is pretty tasty too.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Grouse Pot pie!










-DallanC


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Tagging this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Roast them whole in the oven. I like to stick butter under the skin.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Grouse white chili.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well... after tonight, we get to try the fajita's tomorrow 


-DallanC


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Dice them up into tenders, flour them, then a beaten egg, season them, fry them up, then add Frank's hot sauce. Hot Grouse!


----------

